# Our Sweet Little Annie Is Adopted



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, as soon as we get the "okay" from the vet, Annie will start her life with a wonderful couple.

Application is approved, home visit done, and the new mom has been in constant contact with 
Edie (AMA West Coast Coordinator).

New mom is Lillian. She lives in So Cal, YIPEEEE she will remain a "So Cal Girl", and not move near
Steve ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

This couple is beyond awesome, and Annie's story broke their hearts. Lillian knows, and wants
a doggie needing her. I'm thrilled with this adoption. Wow, they are sooo lucky. Our little Annie
is one special girl, that's for sure. 

Excellent job Edie, Tami, and AMA. Hey, it was less than a week ago she was to be euthanized.
She's only 3-years-old, and the best dog I've known. 

So congrats to Little Annie ~ :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: 


[attachment=51662:Annie42609Part2.jpg]

[attachment=51663:Annie42609.jpg]

*OH, HERE'S LBB GIVING HER AN EARLY KISS GOODBYE,
BUT THE DELAY, ON MY CAMERA MISSED IT. SHE WAS
ALREADY GONE...YEP, THEY RUN LIKE HECK FROM LBB ~ :smrofl: 

[attachment=51664:Anniemissing.jpg]


*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY!!!!!!!!!! Annie is so lucky! Way to go, ladies! :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:bysmilie: I'm so happy for precious Annie. She really pulled at my heart strings.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is wonderful news!! I am so happy that she has a forever home. :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, is that some kind of record??? Sure was fast. Faster than Steve anyway..


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW!! How fabulous!!! Great job Deb, Tami and Edie!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Fantastic........Deb, please see if the lady can send you pics of Annie so we can see how she is doing!!! I am so glad to hear she has a forever home!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:wub: I love happy endings!!!
this is fantastic.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Steve better watch out you are on a roll. Congratulations on finding a wonderful home for Annie. artytime:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

That is such great news


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh this is wonderful! how are annie's ears? are they doing well enough for her to go to her forever home (not that doubt you guys of course i just wonder how her surgery went)? Poor LLB, he will find a lady friend someday.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 26 2009, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768193


> Wow, is that some kind of record??? Sure was fast. Faster than Steve anyway.. [/B]



Oh yes, Steve is slower than Molasses ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I'm not sure he's even aware of Annie ~ LMAO

So yes, Annie goes to the vet's tomorrow, for the day.
They will remove her bandages, and keep an eye on her.

LBB said, "I can do that, what do we need a vet for?" 

Vet said, "Oh, shut your trap, LBB"


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad Annie is getting a great new home. Hers's hoping the vet gives her the all clear tomorrow.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Apr 26 2009, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768215


> oh this is wonderful! how are annie's ears? are they doing well enough for her to go to her forever home (not that doubt you guys of course i just wonder how her surgery went)? Poor LLB, he will find a lady friend someday.[/B]



Annie's adoption is done, but we do need a date, from the vet, as to when she can leave, and be under her new home's care.

I'll know more tomorrow, as that is when they remove the bandage. 

The new home does have an excellent vet, and is aware of her ear problems, so we are forwarding the information, so her vet
will be "up to date". Lillian is on top of it, so is Edie. As for me, well, dogs do not leave until we are 100% sure all is well with the world. arty: 

Gosh, this wee little soul is soooo cute. You would die, she is a flippin' doll. :wub2: 

I'm also very curious about her ears as, since the surgery, I've seen her "mummy cut". I'll take pics tomorrow, if they keep the bandages off.

We should have a complete update by tomorrow afternoon. :dancing banana: 

LBB is still chasing her. He wants her, badly. Annie is complaining to me, "I've flipped him off so many times, he just doesn't get it".
I tried to explain to her, that LBB is blind, and did not notice the "flip off", however, my explanation fell on "deaf" ears ~ lol


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Deb, you're a nut. :HistericalSmiley: 

Congrats on Annie, Oliver, Ozzie, and all the others you've recently found new forever homes for. I know how protective you are of these little guys, so we are all certain that they are in PERFECT homes where they are just as spoiled and loved as the rest of us spoil and love our own. 

Are there ever any that you place that you think about later when another dog comes in? Like, "Wow, So'n'So's home would be PERFECT for this one....too..."?? Or do y'all adopt out strictly to applicants that come in for the dogs? Just a random thought that went thru my head. 

The Buttercup wonders if you would place her in my home. She doesn't get the point of "rescue" really, but she thinks that she needs rescue from the pugs upstairs this weekend. I'm trying to explain that it's a little different. She was distracted by something shiny.... :wacko1:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Geez Deb - you just have to blink around here and zappp your orphans have homes.
I'm over excited Annie has a nice home - is it near us ? I didn't even get to see her.

Maybe you can save her ace bandages for another saga - you still have Oliver's don't you.

Good job my friend - and thanks to Tami and Edie for giving this little orphan a great new home .. ok I'm gonna cry now :eusa_hand:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Yah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great news for Annie!!!! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 

Thank you to all who saved Annie the little heart tugger. :clap: :clap: :clap: *


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Wonderful news!!!! Annie is adorable. :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, great news. Nice work, ladies.
xoxoxo


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Most excellent update!! Kudos to all involved!! Way To Go!! arty: arty: :rochard: x00x0x N


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Deb - Not only are you wonderful...you crack me up!!!!!

So happy for Little Annie...poor LBB...hopefully he will get a real big kissy from Annie before she goes.

You are the best Deb!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

So awesome! Great work! :aktion033:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:chili: Great news :chili:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am so happy for Annie. She also got into my heart. Maybe her new mom will join SM so we can hear about her new life. 

Deb, I know her ears are infected but do they think she is deaf too? I am SO glad yall saved this special little girl.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Good work ladies! I am very happy for Annie! I hope her ears are well enough so she can start her new life right away. :grouphug: :aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Great news!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

You are toooo funny ,Deb. Great job as usual. Annie is a lucky little girl. I am so happy for her. :biggrin:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 26 2009, 05:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768182


> Yep, as soon as we get the "okay" from the vet, Annie will start her life with a wonderful couple.
> 
> Application is approved, home visit done, and the new mom has been in constant contact with
> Edie (AMA West Coast Coordinator).
> ...


Way to go Deb and Annie....


Guess I have to start readin all your posts to "protect" myself... :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Apr 27 2009, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768467


> I am so happy for Annie. She also got into my heart. Maybe her new mom will join SM so we can hear about her new life.
> 
> Deb, I know her ears are infected but do they think she is deaf too? I am SO glad yall saved this special little girl.[/B]



No, she's not deaf, although she was with the bandages on. Her little ear canal was so infected, there's no doubt,
major damage would have been done, with possible deafness, not to mention the pain she suffered. So sad, but
she's on her way to the good life. Gosh, I love these stories, even if they're my own stories ~ lol 

And Steve, you are a mod, so delete your double post ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Also, I'm up 4-Points on you ~ Oh YES!!! I'm the "Man" ~ :dancing banana: I am cooler than cool ~ B)


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Wow, Deb, this is wonderful news, way to go!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 26 2009, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768193


> Wow, is that some kind of record??? Sure was fast. Faster than Steve anyway.. [/B]



No kidding.



Putting Pat on my "list"


----------

